# Im So So Tired!



## Raewyn (Nov 23, 2005)

Hey All

For the past three of four months I have been really tired.  I sleep alright, I go to bed at 10.30pm during the week nights and I pretty much fall asleep straight away, but when I wake up at 7.00am every morining I feel like I havnt slept in weeks!!  I am so tired and groggy, but once I have an energy drink (like Red Bull or a V) I feel fine until about 1.00pm in the afternoon then Im yawning and could have an afternnoon nap.  I have not been to the doctor yet as I'm one of the people that go when I really have a desperate need to go.. Am I possibly vitamin deficiant and what is everybody's opinion on energy drinks?? Are they bad??  I have about two a day, and find it really really hard to drink water especially during winter. I dont drink tea or coffee as I dont like it.  Opinions anybody???


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Nov 23, 2005)

Raewyn said:
			
		

> Hey All
> 
> For the past three of four months I have been really tired. I sleep alright, I go to bed at 10.30pm during the week nights and I pretty much fall asleep straight away, but when I wake up at 7.00am every morining I feel like I havnt slept in weeks!! I am so tired and groggy, but once I have an energy drink (like Red Bull or a V) I feel fine until about 1.00pm in the afternoon then Im yawning and could have an afternnoon nap. I have not been to the doctor yet as I'm one of the people that go when I really have a desperate need to go.. Am I possibly vitamin deficiant and what is everybody's opinion on energy drinks?? Are they bad?? I have about two a day, and find it really really hard to drink water especially during winter. I dont drink tea or coffee as I dont like it. Opinions anybody???


 
First and foremost, see a  qualified PHYSICIAN. You could have an underlying medical condition causing this fatigue.

Secondly, IMO, avoid energy drinks as much as possible. I used to drink at least one a day and often two. The Guarana in one brand ended up causing me severe chest pains - to the point that I thought I was having a heart attack. Now, I am completely off of them. Once every now and again would probably be ok, but I'm not willing, personally, to chance it.

Also, after speaking to your physician, look into taking a B supplement. Mine really, really helps me if I take it mid-afternoon.

Take care, hope you feel better soon - and see your doctor, please.


----------



## MJS (Nov 23, 2005)

I agree with Jon.  Definately see a doctor.  Follow his/her advice and they might be able to sugest some vitamins for you to take.

Good luck and let us know how things go! 

Mike


----------



## Drac (Nov 23, 2005)

MJS said:
			
		

> I agree with Jon. Definately see a doctor. Follow his/her advice and they might be able to sugest some vitamins for you to take.
> 
> Good luck and let us know how things go!
> 
> Mike


 
Yep, seek medical attention/advice..It was a physican that recommended that I start taking a good multi-vitamin and an addditional B-Complex daily..It really helped me..


----------



## Eternal Beginner (Nov 23, 2005)

Definitely see your doctor but I have had similar issues and it was iron and B12 that I needed.

See your doctor, see your doctor, see your doctor...did I mention seeing your doctor?


----------



## hemi (Nov 23, 2005)

The symptoms you described sounded word for word what my wife was feeling only place Herbalife energy drinks in place of Red Bull.  She visited a doctor to find out why she was tired all the time and cranky she was diagnosed with a thyroid problem. Now that she has medication her energy levels have gone way up and the mood swings are gone. As other have said it would be in your best interest to see a doctor and find out if you have a condition causing your fatigue


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 23, 2005)

Well, you're hearing it from the mountain - see a doctor.

As for the energy drink, I avoid them like the plague.  Caffeine IS a drug and ingesting high amounts of it can lead you to dehydration even if you drink enough water.

I feel you about drinking water.  Try putting a shot or two of fruit juice into your glass of water to start with, then work your way down to a squeeze and a slice of fruit in it.  This works with lime, lemon, orange (all the varieties - try honey oranges, blood oranges, mandarin oranges and tangelos), kiwi, fresh strawberries, juicy apple, asian pear, pear, pineapple, star fruit, melon .... Any juicy fruit will do except stuff like grapes and berries.

Other pointers:

- Still try to get more sleep.
- Do you snore?  Talk to your doc about it.
- Investigate your sleeping conditions, i.e. pillow, bed, environment
- Allergies?  
- Stress management?

Please keep us posted - persistent fatigue is a rampant problem in America.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 23, 2005)

Are you sure the feeling is _tiredness_ as opposed to feeling weak or low on energy? It could be as simple as iron deficiency. A blood test would tell. Definitely, ask your physician for a check-up.

Snoring, sleep apnea, grinding your teeth, stress...all possibilities.

Avoid the energy drinks. To get enough to drink, you could consider flavored or carbonated water. The taste will help keep you drinking it.

Is it possible that you're in a crash-and-burn cycle now? You take an energy drink or two during the day to keep you going, but the lingering after-effects interfere with your sleep...so you take an energy drink or two during the day to keep you going, but then the lingering after-effects interfere with your sleep...and on and on.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Nov 23, 2005)

Our day here at the office is filled with folks experiencing an adrenal fatigue syndrome. Look it up on the web, and see if any of the symptom constellations hit home for you.

If you are in an adrenal fatigue state, basically your auxilliary reserve tanks are on empty. Using energy drinks to push through the doldrums is like punching the gas pedal when your running on fumes. Avoid them. 

e-mail me if you like, and I can share some of the twicksy thangs we do here to help folks recover from this adrenal burnout syndrome...simple changes in foods (more of some, less of others), and so on.

As much as you can, rest. Sleep is the body's great healer. A night of straight-8 won't be enough to heal. You may need to plan for an hour or two more than usual while your bod figgers the rest out.

Also, see if you can find somewhere to get a body comp analysis done...one that gives you water%, body-fat%, and "actual lean mass" (how much of you is muscle, organs, bones, etc.). A reduction in ALM can set the body up for failure under duress.

Take care of your health: It effects everything you do, and everyone you know.

Regards,

Dave


----------



## Ceicei (Nov 23, 2005)

Are there other things that changed, such as how you relate with other people and moodiness?  

What I'm saying is when you go to the doctor, ask him whether depression may be a factor to feeling so tired.

Like the others say, decrease your intake of energy drinks and caffeinated drinks.   Try eating more fresh food (fruits and vegetables) and sleep more.  

Your body is trying to tell you what it needs.  Listen and don't ignore the messages.    

- Ceicei


----------



## splazzatch (Nov 25, 2005)

I used to be exactly the same...I would sleep 10 hours a night and wake up exhausted and couldn't function until I had a morning pepsi...I would drink approximately 24 cans of soda a day...I knew when the caffeine wore off because I got so tired I would fall asleep standing up....I also saw little sparkle things and my chest hurt and my heart was pumping wildly and not in any kind of rythm I also had cold blisters all over the inside of my mouth..After seeing a doctor I was tested for all sorts of things. The doctor was stumped but saw my Pepsi in my hand...She instructed me to have 0 caffeine for 2 weeks...and to take a multivitamin and drink nothing but water. During those weeks my body totally transformed itself. The first night I didn't sleep at all because of withdrawl but after that I slept normally, my mood was better, I lost weight it was great..

Go see a doctor and cut out those energy drinks.


----------



## Raewyn (Nov 25, 2005)

Thanks everybody for the posts.  I have made an appointment to see the doctor next Wednesday, so Ill let you know whats wrong with me!


----------



## Raewyn (Nov 29, 2005)

I am deficent in Iron.  So the doc has prescribed me with some iron supplements, so hopefully this will be okay.  Im glad there is nothing majorly wrong with me! Phew!! Thanks again for all your posts!


----------



## arnisador (Nov 29, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> It could be as simple as iron deficiency.



I get the prize!

Seriously, it's great that you now know what's up. I hope you're feeling better soon!


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Nov 29, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> I get the prize!
> 
> Seriously, it's great that you now know what's up. I hope you're feeling better soon!


 
Showoff. :whip: 

Seriously, Raewyn, I'm glad to hear that your going to be ok. This is great news.


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 29, 2005)

Raewyn, I'm glad you went to the doctor to find this.  Iron deficiencies can cause serious problems.  YAY YOU!!  Vitamin time!!


----------

